# pattern master chokes?



## CHESMAN (May 8, 2008)

I have been reading a little about pattern master chokes and was wondering if anyone has used one of these in a sbeII and if they thought it was worth the buck.I'm looking at the short range one because I hunt over decoys and out of a boat. All comments welcome


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

its tough to say because there are so many opinions about the pm's. a buddy of mine talked with a pm rep who said they are a hoax. but others shoot them and love them. i shoot a briley improved mod out of my sbe2 and love it. i would say its not worth the 80 or so bucks if you are getting ducks in close...


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

see how your gun patterns with the factory chokes and go from there. I shoot a Nova and get better performance with my factory ic choke than i did with a patternmaster, brily, or kicks. make shure you pattern it with the loads that you hunt with


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot the pm out of my remington 12. it the short range one and I hunt over decoys and out of my boat and I love that choke. It dont tear them up at all. it worth the 80 bucks for it. Im wanting one for my winchster semi auto. But I can get myt choke tube out to buy one for it.get it and you will be happy.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I have shot the PM in several different guns and a few things have held true with it no matter which gun I was shooting it in.

1. It doesn't like fast loads. I can get a few 1550 fps loads to pattern well but by and large slower is better in the PM. I get my best patterns with 1425-1500 fps loads. (1 1/8 oz. 2 3/4", 1 1/4 oz. 3", 1 5/8 oz. 3 1/2")
2. It will shoot bigger loads better. I shoot #3 and #4 out of mine and it patterns ok, good enough to know I can't blame the choke when I miss inside 40 yds. #2 and bigger all do well, again as long as they aren't shooting fast.
3. If you are ever going to use your shotgun to blast coyotes, it will pattern big (00, 000) lead buck shot like a champ.

I like my PM and I shoot it 100% of the time at Geese because I am shooting bigger, slower shot. For ducks it is in the gun most of the time but not always. If you buy one take the time to get the load dialed. You will find one that works great. I don't think it is any too tight for decoying birds. Especially the short range.


----------



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

the pattern master extended range choke is no joke usually people that say they are a hoax are people who don't know how tight they shoot or don't know how to shoot them they are not a choke you wanna learn with but they are a excellent goose choke and straight drops em dead i have never folded honkers with a choke like the pattern master they are tight and i recommend being a good shot with normal choke tubes before you even start shooting the pm it is a serious choke but it does take time to get used to but once you pattern it and use it and see the damage it does when you are good with it you will be happy it ain't no hoax it is the real deal


----------



## duckaddict (Dec 31, 2007)

I shoot one out of my SBEII and love it. I will never go back to shooting without it when I'm hunting ducks and geese. It has to be the best money I've spent on a choke tube. I feel like I have drastically decreased the amount of wounded ducks/geese which is probably the biggest bonus factor IMHO.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I shoot a briley extended camo duck choke that is a light modified and ported out of my sbe2
click on the link to see it. I love this choke
http://www.briley.com/index.asp?PageAct ... &ProdID=37

I killed over 126 ducks last year and 10 geese anywhere between jumpshooting, decoying, and even a few sky busting shots with black cloud pulling a triple on teal at 65 yards.

I have tried alot of other chokes in my waterfowl citori and the
patternmasters were either to tight or to open to do some moderate shooting and patternmasters cant shoot black cloud


----------



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a briley in my super nova and i love it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

PM now had a new Black Cloud tube just for shooting it, just saw it in the Macks catalog.

I tried one, I shoot just as good with the factory chokes for most of my shooting. The thing is you need to put the choke in that will perform the best over most of your shooting, not a choke just for the occasional long shot.

For shooting the big shot (BB, BBB, T) I like my Kicks modifed High Flyer.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

You can't go wrong with Patternmaster on the end of your barrel.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been shooting the Pattermaster in my SBE II for a few seasons now. It's a wad stopper choke, so it's designed to allow a fairly uniform shot column to exit the bore. Some people I know noticed that they missed more birds initially after switching to the PM until they practiced with it a little bit. I think that's a fair expectation for some shooters, because in my experience this choke gives a dense pattern center with fewer "fliers." For me this translates to either a hard hit or a clean miss on most birds, which is great.

It's a good choke for steel. I've taken to using heavi-shot when I hunt geese, and for that purpose my standard choke patterns great.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Does anybody have any experience with the PM in the Invector choke system? I have a BPS with the original Invector (not Invector +) system and have found limited choices in aftermarket chokes. Have been thinking about possibly trying something new with it to see if I can get any better patterns out of the faster steel.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

stick_man said:


> Does anybody have any experience with the PM in the Invector choke system? I have a BPS with the original Invector (not Invector +) system and have found limited choices in aftermarket chokes. Have been thinking about possibly trying something new with it to see if I can get any better patterns out of the faster steel.


If you are looking for better patterns with fast steel I would not go with a Pattern Master or any other "wad strippng" choke. From my patterning, the PM favors the slower loads much more than the fast stuff. I found very few 1550 loads that will pattern worth a darn out of the PM. If you are wanting to shoot fast (1550-1625 fps.) facrory loaded steel a quality extended choke will be best.


----------



## utduckhunter (Jul 24, 2008)

I have shot a pattern master a few times but i think that I like my mod choke better unless I am going for swans or something that I am shooting more then 30 yards.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

anyone used a PM in a ten gauge?


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Longgun said:


> anyone used a PM in a ten gauge?


Were you curious about performance of the PM in a ten gauge? My buddy uses one in his if you want specifics.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

yes sir, with the federal 1oz+ T loads to be very specific. 

i have a gold ten that needs a new toy to play with :wink:


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I know he always shot Federal T shot. Not sure about the load oz's. I shoot him a quick email...


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

My PM never leave's my 870 express super mag.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Patternmasters were primarily designed for the early steel loads that were, in the beginning, quite slow. They were fairly effective for large steel shot as well as slower moving buck shot.

With new steel speeds continually creeping up into the 1450fps ranges and faster (1550 and 1650fps.)especially 1oz loads out of a 10 gauge (how fast are they.....do you even have a pattern at that speed) I'd shoot a Wad Wizzard Terror Tube.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

i mentioned 1oz"*+*" as in 1 1/2, 1 9/16 ect...i cant even begin to imagine what 1oz of T's out of a 10 would look like on paper let alone on a bird -)O(-


----------

